# Audi 100 Engine swap - Questions!!



## A2T (Nov 9, 2000)

I have an 89 Audi 100 with the 2.3L/automatic. The engine is blown so I am swapping in another engine. The place I get the donor from said it came from an 89 audi 100 but several things are different or seemingly not right. Thought I would ask the audi forum if anyone knew. 
1st and foremost, if I rotate the engine by hand, it spins very freely up till TDC, at which point I hear kind of a metallic ping and wont spin further. I pulled the #1 plug out but that didnt help it any. Once it hits TDC, I tried spinning the cam and actually loosened the cam bolt. I didnt put the wrench on the crank yet - is it normally this HARD to rotate past TDC? I know its a 10:1 comp engine and all...
2nd - the donor engine came with some strange cast aluminum oil pump looking contraption mounted above the #2 spark plug. I took off the cam cover and can see its got a rod that rides on the cam lobe - the car Im working on didnt have this at all, and the head was filled in. The donor head has holes in it. What is this thing and do I need to use it? Can I just remove the rod and the banjo bolt and plug it off??
3rd - the donor engine did not come with an aluminum bushing in the crank where the torque converter mates to the crank. The old engine had one, but it looks pressed in and I dont see how to remove it. Should I get a new bushing for the donor engine, or is it not that important?
Much thanks for the help.
Paul
89 100S


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 Engine swap - Questions!! (A2T)*

I replied to your post on Audiworld.
Basically, the engine will work, but it will be higher compression (mine was) and was more sensitive to fuel system changes and timing.
Chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 Engine swap - Questions!! (200HP4dr)*

Does the pump above the #2 plugs look something like this:








I realize it won't look exactly like this, that pic is of a KX engine in a Coupe GT, and you car should have an NF/NG, but the pump should look pretty much the same. That pump is the vacuum booster pump for the brakes. In all reality, you can remove it with no loss of braking power. It only comes into play when you are hard on the brakes AND gas at the same time (like at a track event). Under normal conditions, you engine makes PLENTY of vacuum for the brakes. Actually, you may be happier with it off. You see, as the pumps age, the rod that runs off the cam wears and begins to tick like crazy and is often mistaken for lifter tick. If you do remove it you will need to come up with a plate to bolt in it's place to keep the oil in. Or you can do what many of us do, open it up, remove the rod, close it back up and cap off the vacuum line. You'll thank yourself later...


----------



## A2T (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 Engine swap - Questions!! (duandcc)*

much thanks!
Paul


----------

